# My First Year of Collecting



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Well its officially been 1 year since I was legally able to buy cigars. I honestly didn't think I'd get caught up in a forum community so much, but here I am! I just wanted to say thanks to all you guys (and girls) that have given me advice and helped me learn more about this great hobby. Over this winter break I'll be working as an associate in the humidor at my local B and M and I owe all I know to all of you! Here's my collection up until now


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent stash!


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful stash, and here's to many happy herfing years ahead!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Yowza! Busy year. :smile: TCB


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

Sexy....Absolutely Sexy


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

very nice stash. hopefully mine looks like that in a year


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

droooooling man very nice most of my favorite brands you are set


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome collection man!! And lucky you working at a local b&m.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good looking stash!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i remember when I had everything stacked nicely...now get smoking


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bro, you got your shit together.


----------



## mihc45 (May 8, 2012)

Looking good, going to work for Gary? In peoples plaza?


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice collection, but I'm sure its about to double in size given that you're going to have an employ discount!


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you know the stash would grow to that size when you started out?


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

I started this past year with one 50 ct. And now I one for CC, one for NC, and one for long term aging 15+ years. Gotta think long term. Looking at getting coolidor or converting my wine fridge. Can't stop. Good luck with new job, always nice to be able to work in a field you're interested in.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

rh32 said:


> Did you know the stash would grow to that size when you started out?


I honestly thought I'd have 20-30 cigars at most.....


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

not a bad collection you got there.


RSTAD said:


> Well its officially been 1 year since I was legally able to buy cigars. I honestly didn't think I'd get caught up in a forum community so much, but here I am! I just wanted to say thanks to all you guys (and girls) that have given me advice and helped me learn more about this great hobby. Over this winter break I'll be working as an associate in the humidor at my local B and M and I owe all I know to all of you! Here's my collection up until now


----------



## Dawgs7 (Mar 11, 2014)

That is incredible. I am just starting out and an drooling over your stash!


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a bad start my friend! Heres hoping to many many more years!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice first year. You might as well go buy a cooler or wineador because it's gonna get much bigger. Occupational hazard.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Nice first year. You might as well go buy a cooler or wineador because it's gonna get much bigger. Occupational hazard.


Haha definitely man. When I first started collecting I thought, "maybe a small humidor will be alright." After my first humidor I thought, "well, having two couldn't hurt." Now, after my 2 humi's, I'm beginning to think, "maybe a tiny cooler would house my collection nicely..."


----------



## JargonScott (Jan 28, 2014)

A+!


----------



## pvj (Sep 28, 2011)

You had a good year!!!


----------



## stogienoob75 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a tiny cooler! my 30 quart cooler is about 2/3rds full and I picked it up in january. (it could be better organized if I was forced to but I will still be running our of room by this time next year I am sure.


----------

